# Is this worth driving two hours for AOS judging?



## gotsomerice (May 9, 2013)

It's Cattleya intermedia var. coerulea. It has about 25 flowers. Natural spread of 7.5 cm.

I am thinking of driving 100 miles to have it judged. Do you think it's worth an award? I don't want to waste two hours driving for this. What's your opinion? Please help.


----------



## tim (May 9, 2013)

form and color are great - I say yes! how wide is the dorsal sepal and the natural spread of the flower?


----------



## John Boy (May 9, 2013)

agreed! Well worth showing!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 9, 2013)

It appaers to be very full form for a intermedia...go for it. U never know until u do it!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (May 9, 2013)

I'd take it in. You're so lucky to have a judging center so close! The closest one to me is 8 hours away.


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2013)

Measure it up and ask someone here (Candace, I think) who has AQ+ to make a comparison of the last 5 awarded plants.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 9, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Measure it up and ask someone here (Candace, I think) who has AQ+ to make a comparison of the last 5 awarded plants.


That's a good suggestion. That's what the judges would do, I think.

What a beautiful plant! It might also be eligible for a cultural award.


----------



## gotsomerice (May 9, 2013)

*Conclusion:*

I think I am not going to drive two hours to get this judge. 

From all the advices that I've got i.e. the flower ns is too small. No C. intermedia var. coerulea with flowers under 8.3cm width has gotten any AOS award, and the number of flowers doesn't compare to several awarded clones. The presentation of the flowers this year is pretty crowded/messy. 

But I still love my plant. Maybe I can breed it with my other ones since this one grow pretty fast with from 4-inch pot to this size in two years!

Thanks for helping me!


----------



## likespaphs (May 10, 2013)

gotsomerice said:


> ...Natural spread of 75cm.....



i have a feeling there is a missing decimal point.......


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2013)

No, that's what he meant! oke:


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2013)

gotsomerice said:


> I think I am not going to drive two hours to get this judge.



Would this be a show or a Judging Center? Have you visited either in the past?

I go to Atlanta (4.5 hours with time change) to visit at the judging center several times a year, even if I don't have a plant that I think is worthwhile, and sometimes with plants I don't think are worthwhile, but I want to learn what is "awardable".

Participation at the judging centers is a great way to learn, and see what's out there.


----------



## Pete (Jun 25, 2013)

it is a wonderfully well grown and bloomed plant and the coloring is very nice. but it sounds as if the flowers may be on the smaller side and there is likely not enough flowers to garner a cultural award. great growing and blooming on your part though


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 25, 2013)

Rick said:


> .......I go to Atlanta (4.5 hours with time change) to visit at the judging center several times a year, even if I don't have a plant that I think is worthwhile, and sometimes with plants I don't think are worthwhile, but I want to learn what is "awardable".
> 
> Participation at the judging centers is a great way to learn, and see what's out there.


Good point Rick! I help out at the Chicagoland center for a few months in the winter and there's usually always a presentation by one of the judges, which I have always found to be interesting.


----------



## gotsomerice (Jun 25, 2013)

Pete said:


> it is a wonderfully well grown and bloomed plant and the coloring is very nice. but it sounds as if the flowers may be on the smaller side and there is likely not enough flowers to garner a cultural award. great growing and blooming on your part though



I remeasured the flowers. The largest one was about 8.5 cm. I thought it has a nice fuller form than most intermedia. I thought that most intermedia var. coerulea tends to have smaller flowers than the normal type? 

Anyway, I crossed it with my other intermedia var. coerulea with 9.5 cm more open form flowers and a bit darker color lips. Hopefully the seedlings will be even better.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 27, 2013)

Its a beautiful plant and well grown and flowered. Be proud!


----------



## PaphGuy (Sep 29, 2013)

My main problem is the arrangement of the flowers, too crowded.
Ideally, you are not supposed to re-arrange to get an award, but most people do re-arrange the flowers. 

If you are not going to sell or trying to make money of the plant, I do not see any reason why you need to get an award.


----------



## Justin (Sep 29, 2013)

it's gorgeous. great growing.


----------

